# Switching from Shimano 105 to SRAM parts suggestions?



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey everyone,

So as the title says I'm considering switching from Shimano 105 to SRAM. Right now my bike is a Specialized Allez Elite Comp from 2009 with all 105 except for SRAM Rival front and rear brakes. I have found that I prefer the feeling/shade of SRAM hoods to Shimano's and I have always been a bit bothered by the brake lever shifting of the 105's. 

I may be getting a decent deal ($160) on a brand new in box set of SRAM Apex shifters. Now aside from these shifters what parts should I consider getting/upgrading on my bike? I have found a Rival FD for $37 and an Apex Rear short cage for $44 both new. Any other parts I should consider gettting? 

I'm trying to make this conversion as affordable as possible while still having a good set up. Also, I currently feel like my shimano cassette and chain might be a bit noisy, any suggestions on something that will be nice and quiet? I would love a silent drivetrain. 

Thanks everyone, looking for a bit of advice since I'm quite new to SRAM after having ridden Shimano for a couple years now.


----------



## fenderf4i (Sep 16, 2011)

Where did you get the RD for that price? I need a short cage myself.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ebay, with shipping it was $50 even which I think isn't too bad for a brand new one. It was just a random seller, sorry I now that isn't overly helpful.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Seeing that you have a sram rear der. and sram shifters, that's all you need. Save your money and keep your shimano front der. it will work just fine. As for the chain, many opinions here but I'd go for an ultegra 6700 chain and cassette with your setup.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

JSWhaler said:


> Seeing that you have a sram rear der. and sram shifters, that's all you need. Save your money and keep your shimano front der. it will work just fine. As for the chain, many opinions here but I'd go for an ultegra 6700 chain and cassette with your setup.


So your saying that I shouldn't bother picking up the SRAM front and just sticking with the Shimano 105 front? I have heard good things about the ultegra chain and cassette but the same seems to be said about KMC. Any comments on which chain or chain/cassette combo might be the quietest? I'm kind of a sucker for a silent drivetrain when it's possible. 

Also, do you think it would be a wise investment to get a SRAM crank? Mine right now is the Shimano 105 one.

Originally I had plans to swap out everything, Shifters, FD and RD, crank, cassette and chain however now I'm wondering if it might be better to keep some of the 105 stuff I have?


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Depending on your budget, I.e. if you want to spend only what you need: run your current 105 front Der. As for the chain, IMO an ultegra chain will last longer than a kmc. Changing your crank will do nothing.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Is there any real benefit to having SRAM front shifting or no? I'm not sure how it stacks up to Shimano? I wouldn't mind spending the small amount *$37ish* for the brand new Rival front if it is lighter or better in some way, or even just to keep the "SRAM theme" I'm sort of wanting to go for.

Also, I was only considering the crank change because I think I might want to switch from a compact with 175mm arms to a slighter larger set up but with shorter arms based on some fit things I am discovering. I have a standard size front crank on my old commuter and actually like it better than the compact I think.

The ultegra chain may last longer but is it louder/have worse shifting performance than the KMC? I really would ideally like a nice quiet set up that shifts smooth. I have heard good things about KMC in terms of sound levels which is why I'm interested.


----------



## stec06 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm piecing together a SRAM build, too. So far, eBay and Craigslist have been pretty good. Grabbed a Rival FD for $26 shipped, Rival shortcage RD for $45 shipped (or so), and a barely used compact Rival crankset on CL for $80. The pain will be finding shifters for a decent price...$160 for Apex is a steal and I'd jump all over that. Pretty sure I'll go Apex shifters, rather than Rival, since there really isn't a whole lot of appreciable difference (from what I understand).


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

There is no benefit from one to the other as far as front der. shifting goes, both will work fine if properly setup. 

Crank arm length will depend on your fit. 

Chain noise- no difference between KMC and Shimano. No difference in shifting either.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

stec06 said:


> I'm piecing together a SRAM build, too. So far, eBay and Craigslist have been pretty good. Grabbed a Rival FD for $26 shipped, Rival shortcage RD for $45 shipped (or so), and a barely used compact Rival crankset on CL for $80. The pain will be finding shifters for a decent price...$160 for Apex is a steal and I'd jump all over that. Pretty sure I'll go Apex shifters, rather than Rival, since there really isn't a whole lot of appreciable difference (from what I understand).


The shifter price is really what is setting up the deal for me. If I can't get the shifters for that price I would really consider just abandoning the project. I'm waiting on the seller to get back to me, he previously mentioned that it should be fine however until I actually have them in the mail to me I'm always a bit skeptical. Had many a deal in the past fall apart, it just the nature of ebay/craiglist it seems.

Thanks for the info on the chain by the way. Also, I plan on only picking up the FD if I get a really solid deal on it like I think I can.

*update*
Build is almost all pieced together and so far I'm looking at:
SRAM Apex shifters
SRAM Rival FD
SRAM Apex RD
KMC DX10SC Chain
Shimano Ultegra 6600 cassette 12-25
Shimano Ultegra crank 53/38 170mm crank arms

All in all very excited about this, the Ultegra is the only up in the air part right now, the rest are all bought and on their way to me


----------

